# lonely



## mightyman (Mar 10, 2010)

some pretty girl with SA please marry me


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

lol are u serious


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

nice


----------



## gokuchato22 (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish it where that easy man


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

Mmmmhm.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Are you that guy who was coming on to me in the chatroom? :O


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol. I'm a guy. Are you interested?


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think that's going to work dude. You have a better chance at making the person a friend.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Are you that guy who was coming on to me in the chatroom? :O


Yea, he came on to me aswell LOL


----------



## imsorryididnotmean (May 21, 2013)

NewDawn said:


> Yea, he came on to me aswell LOL


+3


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

NewDawn said:


> Yea, he came on to me aswell LOL


He comes on to everyone. I should have screenshotted some of the nasty things he said.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> Are you that guy who was coming on to me in the chatroom? :O





NewDawn said:


> Yea, he came on to me aswell LOL





Frostbite said:


> He comes on to everyone. I should have screenshotted some of the nasty things he said.


Now OP's true character has been revealed, any women stumbling upon this thread should marry me instead.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> Now OP's true character has been revealed, any women stumbling upon this thread should marry me instead.


----------



## GlimmerBanjo (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone reported him? He keeps calling me a satanic loser. O_O


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

virginiadare said:


> Has anyone reported him? He keeps calling me a satanic loser. O_O


_Really_?  It seems to me like he hasn't even touched this forum in a few years... but what do I know?


----------

